# What octane gas in 1995 V6 pickup?



## hublocker (Jan 6, 2005)

What octane do you use in your hardbody 4x4?

I've got a 1995 and thought I should use mid-grade (92 octane) but a gas jockey in a gas station told me I was wasting my money and that I should use lower octane because Nissan truck engines "could take it."


----------



## coolen (Jul 17, 2008)

hublocker said:


> What octane do you use in your hardbody 4x4?
> 
> I've got a 1995 and thought I should use mid-grade (92 octane) but a gas jockey in a gas station told me I was wasting my money and that I should use lower octane because Nissan truck engines "could take it."


Well, in my own opinion, I wouldn't listen to anything a gas jockey said about my baby. I can also tell you that I run anything except regular, I find that I get spark rattle when I burn the low octane stuff. Like I said, just my opinion.:cheers:

My truck is a 95 v6 as well


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i really do not drive a v6 ..

its like wasitng ur money...

my truck is an 87 z24...


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

Yep, a waste. A Z24i, A 4.0 & 3.3 V6's, and even the 283 SBC run regular. The 283 is all stock and quiet exhaust, and doesn't ping.


----------



## hublocker (Jan 6, 2005)

I know, I know, I had an 85 with a Z24 and I miss it, but when I got the '95 I couldn't find one with a 4 cylinder.


----------

